# 13 Dogs Who Have Mastered the Art of Resting Bitch Face



## PetGuide.com

​



> The struggle. It’s real. It’s not just humans who have to deal with Resting Bitch Face (an involuntary relaxed facial expression that’s interpreted by others as anger, contempt or annoyance). We found 13 dogs who have to deal with Resting Bitch Face… but are still able to make it look adorable!


Read more about the 13 Dogs Who Have Mastered the Art of Resting Bitch Face at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Oscarbella

I love this! I myself suffer from resting bitch face lol I have lost count of how many times I've been told 'smile Rosie!'. It's nice to know I can share this grief with my furry counterparts!


----------

